# Questions about Microbrushes



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

I love using Microbrushes on my builds and tend to go thru them rather quickly. Now do I have to buy the ones at a hobby shop? or can I get something like this? This company is just a town over from me and 400 brushes for $14 is better then 10 brushes for $4.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'd say go for it They look identical. I haven't bought microbrushes in awhile so I'm curios to the price from when I stocked up a few years ago.
If you go this route, report back, but they look just as good as the micro-brush brand.
Chris


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

superduty455 said:


> I'd say go for it They look identical. I haven't bought microbrushes in awhile so I'm curios to the price from when I stocked up a few years ago.
> If you go this route, report back, but they look just as good as the micro-brush brand.
> Chris


Yeah I'll have to give them a try plus there is no need for them to ship since pickup is free. I'll report back when I get them and let you know.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I was at the LHS today:woohoo: and got some of the superfine MicroBrushes, just to try them. * I liKe 'em!* Plus, check out the pic-- if you need a flexible radiator hose........ 

Hard to pass up a deal like you got there Rob :thumbsup: Like I said elsewhere, you got this hobby down man! And thanks for sharing it as well.
I paid $1.80 for my ten, but 400 for $10 is a _real_ bargain!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> I was at the LHS today:woohoo: and got some of the superfine MicroBrushes, just to try them. * I liKe 'em!* Plus, check out the pic-- if you need a flexible radiator hose........
> 
> Hard to pass up a deal like you got there Rob :thumbsup: Like I said elsewhere, you got this hobby down man! And thanks for sharing it as well.
> I paid $1.80 for my ten, but 400 for $10 is a _real_ bargain!


Yeah I love the Microbrushes I would be lost without them. It's just that I go thru them so fast. My LHS charges almost $4 for 10 superfine. I bought one back when I first started then went back and got 20 more, their almost gone, and I got them only a week ago. 

So I still have to order the ones on Ebay, might do that tomorrow. And your welcome, I will continue to make you guys happy and post as often as I can.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well just got the brushes in the mail today and to tell you the truth no difference between the LHS and these. I would love to continue to buy them from the hobby shop but it doesn't make any sense money wise for me.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Robert...Your purchase of the bulk brushes is great......Now you can take the money you saved and use it to buy more Kit's......Right ????..........

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

s.moe said:


> Robert...Your purchase of the bulk brushes is great......Now you can take the money you saved and use it to buy more Kit's......Right ????..........
> 
> MOE.


You got that right but first I have to build the other 6 I have coming in the mail. And I'll looking at air compressors and airbrushes. I have a compressor already and just might use that one. And the brush I want is $20 dual stage at Harbor Freight.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the update!
Chris


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

What do you use these microbrushes for? I've never seen them before.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Tommy_Boy said:


> What do you use these microbrushes for? I've never seen them before.


I just got my order today, I bought two (800 microbrushes) for about $27.00,
they look just like the one's I got from my LHS for way more. I use them for painting very small detail.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I use microbrushes for Tenex and Pro-weld, much better control than I can get using the brushes that come with them.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Tommy_Boy said:


> What do you use these microbrushes for? I've never seen them before.


I use them for very hard to get spots. I recommend that you try them out. I even use them to apply glue and spread the glue out.


----------

